# Does camellia oil go bad?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Got some at an Asian grocery store, and by "some" I mean "enough to last multiple lifetimes." They didn't have a smallish bottle but it was cheap for a lot so I got it.

1.) I'm guessing this is the same stuff they sell at woodworking stores?
2.) It has an expiration date for human use for one year, which I don't care about. But for tools does this stuff last longer without going rancid?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Camellia Oil is okay, but her sister Olive used to hang out with some pretty rough characters. 

Keep oxygen away from it and it should be fine.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

You could always fill a smaller bottle, and squirt some Bloxygen into the big one each time you refill.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Oxygen, you hell monster!
Don't have Bloxygen but similar stuff that's preserved my scotch very well. 
Will try that, thanks.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

From what I've read, the "camellia oil" sold in grocery stores
is different from the tool oil called camellia oil.

I have no clue really. The stuff sold for tools is pretty
spendy comparably.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Loren, I read somewhere once that there is a little bit of machine oil in the tool store version but never have never been able to verify that.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

From Rob Porcaro, curator of the blog Heartwood, here he recommends vitamin E as an antioxidant to combat gumminess in camellia oil. I don't think this is the same as rancid oil, but might be good to know.

Good luck!


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Bailey, thanks. Think I'll try that.


----------

